# Endurance expectations



## MountainSage (Jun 3, 2003)

I got a question for you folks.  Some physical data to paint the picture.  I am a 35 year old male, 310 lbs., 6'2",  I am a farmer, no not one those ride in a monster tractor all day types, I avoid using engines or technology of any type when possible and I am a traditional blacksmith.  My point is that I have a very physical occupation.  I run 2 miles 4x per week, class 2 or 3, ride rowing machine 30 minute every morning.  Now the big question.  What can I expect to achieve, realistically, in endurance.  I can run a 11.5 min mile on avg over 4 miles now.  What does my future look like?

Mountain Sage


----------



## KennethKu (Jun 4, 2003)

Improvement depends on your body composition. What is your LBM (lean body mass) vs BF (body fat %)? You may make performance improvement but I don't think anyone can predict what that would be.


----------

